# Where did all the architects come from?



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

Today an architect submits a detailed plan drawn to scale on very large sheets of paper to the Council for approval. A foreman with a tape measure then constantly supervises the workers by slavishly following the plan, foundation, supports, doors, windows, architraves, stairs, amenities, roofing etc etc, correct to the half centimeter, with no room for error.

Did all these hundreds of eg 19th c New York buildings, very tall and complex, each have an architect carrying detailed plans that he himself had draw?. There must have been 1000s of qualified architects in NY alone. Did these architects live on location with their projects, maybe for years? Or were the workers who built such inspired caliber, were so skilled anf motivated that they didn't need architects, foremen or even tape measures, to pull off these inspired structures, literally working ad hoc on the fly?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: aero618Date: 2019-09-27 17:48:54Reaction Score: 0


Hi Mifletz, Architects is a fairly recent term- master-builders more likely in the 19th century. Either then or now, they would have a team of draftsman (or craftsmen) producing working drawings as required- all part of the masonic hierarchy. Also the change in using steel framework to produce taller buildings (adapted from industrial structures) in late 19th c changed the requirements of the design team make-up


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-27 19:21:33Reaction Score: 1




aero618 said:


> Architects is a fairly recent term- master-builders more likely in the 19th century.


Not _that recent_, it appears.

As far as how they worked, we can come up with tons of theories. What’s missing there? I think that would be the documentation.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HiStoryBoostDate: 2019-10-05 08:02:47Reaction Score: 0


I believe most of these architects belonged to the same group, and I believe this group had but a few top members who truly designed everything. If we didn’t inherit these buildings, then, for them to have so much in common, it makes sense a fraternal order, or group with a trickle-down effect of power, with a few key leaders, or master builders/designers would control the way things are all synching up in architecture worldwide. 


Many architect webs throughout the world, acting out the designs of a few master builders. Colleges, Clergies, Kings and Presidents, even the Blue-Collar worker - they all had the common tie of Freemasonry making it possible. I believe many of the amazing architects whose work we now must question have possibly been masons.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: panther lakeDate: 2019-10-05 11:45:56Reaction Score: 0


I was thinking along these lines and am wondering what were the actual secrets of the master builders/masons that were so protected and hidden that it then spawned the creation of freemasonry......(?)

The internet is so much filled with the secrets of freemasonry that I will have to go looking deeper if even possible to find.

An actual stone mason I knew passed away 4 years ago.....   And what would he have known if anything.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: aero618Date: 2019-10-05 19:50:25Reaction Score: 1


I worked in the stonemasonary field in London for 10 years (1988-98)- for the last mastermason trained at Westminster Abbey, and just so happened to be studying some alternate history threads at that time~ which he did not appreciate.
There is no guild for stonemasons in the Guild Hall London~ all other trades yes, I believe Guild Hall was set up after the demise of the Nights Templars in England and the King inherited the Templar's trademan(masons) & "training hierachy" ie pyramid structure of knowledge/skill and so "free-masonary" was born. A lot of academics now consider the "hanging gardens of Babylon" actually refer to Babylon's Pyramid management structure~ tiers of skill/management delegation that give far better fruit than placing only people you trust in charge, which is how the Monarchs of Europe controlled their kingdoms up untill then.
Some of the blocks in the Castle Forts built by the Templars were gigantic, I visited Isreal in 1993, and the Fort at Acre has blocks at base/foundation level I remember scratching my head on how they were put in place~ or did the Templars just build on existing foundations?


----------

